

Some Venture Funds Hit 'Pause' on Big Deals - olivercameron
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052970203686204577116860581423438-lMyQjAxMTAyMDAwNDEwNDQyWj.html

======
tg3
I seem to recall some pretty clear-headed comments on this site and others
questioning late stage venture funds buying into these "frothy valuations" and
whether they would be able to get the returns that venture partners expect.

It seems that, at least for now, those returns have not been up to an
acceptable level.

